# βιοτή ή βιωτή; βιοτή (ουσ.)



## Zazula (Apr 19, 2015)

*βιοτή ή βιωτή; βιοτή (ουσ.) [ΙστΟρθ]*

Το ουσιαστικό *βιοτή *σημαίνει “βίος, τρόπος ζωής ǁ (συνεκδ.) οι ανάγκες της ζωής” και είναι αρχαία ελληνική λέξη η οποία γράφεται (κι ανέκαθεν γραφόταν) πάντα με όμικρον. Χρησιμοποιείται συχνά σε εκκλησιαστικά κείμενα — αλλά δυστυχώς ακόμη και σε τέτοια εξειδικευμένα, από ορολογικής άποψης, περιβάλλοντα (ορισμένα εκ των οποίων είναι και αυξημένου κύρους) θα δούμε συχνά το ανορθόγραφο _βιωτή_.

Μια διπλά λανθασμένη νεολογική χρήση έχουμε και για την απόδοση του αγγλ. όρου _biota _της Οικολογίας με το και ορολογικά και ορθογραφικά λάθος «βιωτή» στο έργο _Υδατικό καθεστώς και βιωτή υγροτόπων - Προτεινόμενη ελάχιστη στάθμη λιμνών και παροχή ποταμών Μακεδονίας και Θράκης_ των Π.Α. Γεράκη, Σ. Τσιούρη & Βασιλικής Τσιαούση (Συντονιστές), το οποίο εξέδωσε το 2007 το Μουσείο Γουλανδρή Φυσικής Ιστορίας / Ελληνικό Κέντρο Βιοτόπων-Υγροτόπων και όπου, παρά το τόσο αξιόλογο των συντελεστών συγγραφής και των φορέων έκδοσής του, βρίσκουμε 121 φορές το ανορθόγραφο ουσιαστικό *_βιωτή _για να αποδοθεί αυτό που στα ελληνικά δεν καλείται _βιοτή_, αλλά _βιόκοσμος_! [Πηγές: *1*, *2*, *3*, *4*]

Να επισημάνουμε εδώ ότι υπάρχει επίθετο _βιωτός_, του οποίου το θηλυκό είναι όντως η _βιωτή _— ωστόσο εδώ η σημασία είναι “βιώσιμος ǁ αυτός που μπορεί ή που αξίζει να βιωθεί” και η χρήση του είναι σπάνια· συνήθως το βρίσκουμε στη σύναψη «ου βιωτός» και ως β' συνθετικό (πέρα απ' το πολύ γνωστό _αβίωτος_) στα εξίσου σπάνια _μισθοβίωτος _& _παρθενοβίωτος_. Ο πληθυντικός του ουδετέρου χρησιμοποιείται ουσιαστικοποιημένος («τα βιωτά») για να αποδώσει τον όρο _biota_ της Ταξινομίας. [Πηγή]

Οι λόγοι που έχουν οδηγήσει στο να βλέπουμε σήμερα χιλιάδες διαδικτυακά ευρήματα (ακόμη και στα σώματα κειμένων της Πύλης για την ελληνική γλώσσα!) της λανθασμένης γραφής *_βιωτή _για το ουσ. _βιοτή _είναι οι ακόλουθοι:

Είναι διαδεδομένη η σύγχυση αναφορικά με την ορθογράφηση των λέξεων αυτής της ετυμολογικής οικογένειας, όπως φαίνεται και από την περίπτωση των λέξεων _βιοτικός_/*_βιωτικός _και των συνθέτων τους, καθώς ορισμένοι δυσκολεύονται να διακρίνουν τις λέξεις που προέρχονται από το _βίος _(και _βίοτος_/_βιοτή_) από εκείνες που προέρχονται από το _βιώ _(και _βιώνω_)· έχει δε ειπωθεί και ότι κάποια έλξη υπέρ του ωμέγα ασκεί και η γραφή των _ζωτικός _κλπ της οικογένειας των _ζω_/_ζωή_. Το θέμα αυτό το έχουμε αναφέρει και εδώ.
Η λέξη (για έναν παντελώς ανεξήγητο λόγο) λείπει από το ΛΚΝ, το οποίο είναι δημοφιλέστατο εργαλείο όσων γράφουν διαδικτυακά (και μη) κείμενα. Ακόμη πιο δυσερμήνευτη είναι η απουσία της λέξης και από το Αντίστροφο (Αναστασιάδη-Συμεωνίδη), το οποίο έχει σαφώς πλουσιότερο λημματολόγιο από το ΛΚΝ.
Ο Ορθογράφος του MS Word επισημαίνει ως ανορθόγραφο το _βιοτή _και προτείνει τη “διόρθωσή” του σε _βιωτή _(το οποίο ορθώς περιλαμβάνει, καθότι αντιστοιχεί στο επίθετο).
Το Google δεν αντιπροτείνει το _βιοτή _όταν όρος αναζήτησης είναι το _βιωτή_ (και πολύ σωστά!), οπότε οι πολλές ανευρέσεις της λάθους χρήσης παρασύρουν πολύ κόσμο.


----------



## daeman (Apr 19, 2015)

...
Ε, μια που έπιασες τα βιο- / βιω-, -βίωτος, Ζαζ, ένα παράδειγμα από τη Λεξιλογία:



daeman said:


> Death and taxes, σ' ένα νήμα για τη _βιωσιμότητα_ του χρέους.
> Βιοτή αβίωτος, φόρος αναλλοίωτος, βοά αποχειροβίοτος.



μαζί μ' ένα απόσπασμα από τον Ηρόδοτο:

‘ὦ βασιλεῦ, ἐγὼ τόνδε ἑλὼν οὐκ ἐδικαίωσα φέρειν ἐς ἀγορήν, καίπερ ἐὼν *ἀποχειροβίοτος*, ἀλλά μοι ἐδόκεε σεῦ τε εἶναι ἄξιος καὶ τῆς σῆς ἀρχῆς· σοὶ δή μιν φέρων δίδωμι.'

http://www.perseus.tufts.edu/hopper...:book=3:chapter=42&highlight=a)poxeirobi/otos

αποχειροβίοτος, -η, - ο: 
αυτός που ζει από τη δουλειά των χεριών του, ο βιοπαλαιστής: _Σ' όλη του τη ζωή είχε μείνει εργάτης αποχειροβίοτος.

_«Βασιλιά μου, έπιασα αυτό εδώ, αλλά δεν πήρα το δικαίωμα να το πάω στην αγορά, μ᾽ όλο που είμαι άνθρωπος που ζει από το έργο των χειρών του· νόμισα πως σε σένα πρέπει, ότι είναι αντάξιο της δικής σου βασιλείας. Σου το ᾽φερα λοιπόν και το προσφέρω».
Όχι στην αγορά αλλά στο φόρουμ.


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2015)

Πάρα πολύ ωραίο, Ζαζ. Ευχαριστούμε.



Zazula said:


> οπότε οι πολλές ανευρέσεις της λάθους χρήσης παρασύρουν πολύ κόσμο.



Ωραίο και το λάθος της συμπαράσυρσης του _λάθους_.


----------

